# Are these airplanes real?



## syscom3 (Oct 17, 2007)

OK, check out this website, and tell me if any of these airplanes existed.

Very Weird Aircraft


----------



## ToughOmbre (Oct 18, 2007)

The B-17, for sure.  

TO


----------



## Bf109_g (Oct 18, 2007)

TO, I reckon you'd have to be a suicidial maniac to fly the "Gallipoli" if it had ever existed at all, and even more so for the even weirder "Shirley".


----------



## Njaco (Oct 19, 2007)

Sys, I believe they're made up, just from the names. "Hundley-Pudge" ?? I've been to that website before and they're alittle tongue in cheek.


----------



## Graeme (Oct 20, 2007)

Although 'modern' (1996), Russia's Aeroprogress T-752 Shtyk would fit easily into Very Weird Aircraft.

It was intended to be an all-weather, day/night, wing-in-ground-effect strike aircraft, for use in local conflicts, and anti-helicopter/light aircraft.

Remained a project.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2007)

Yeah, after reading it more closely, I think youre right.

Heres one Soren probably would enjoy..."DINKEL GX "KLEINEFEUERWERKSWAFFE"

".....Few Dinkels saw active service, but in the last great sentimental gesture of the Hitler era, Reiehsmarshal Hermann Goering had four such craft assembled, ordered them fueled with fireworks, and then, as his Führer watched, had the Dinkels fly overhead skywriting a multicolored swastika in the night sky. Alas, the swastika proved a skywriter's Götterdämmerung when all four planes collided at the axis. The Führer was nonetheless said to be delighted at the show...."


----------



## Konigstiger205 (Oct 20, 2007)

Some weird things indeed...as for "Shirley"...common I understand to blow yourself up with a real plane filled with explosives...but to pedal to deliver a "deadly" mad dog on american ship...thats just plain stupid...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 20, 2007)

Sys how could you even think these aircraft could possibly be real at first?


----------



## Civettone (Oct 20, 2007)

Graeme said:


> Although 'modern' (1996), Russia's Aeroprogress T-752 Shtyk would fit easily into Very Weird Aircraft.
> 
> It was intended to be an all-weather, day/night, wing-in-ground-effect strike aircraft, for use in local conflicts, and anti-helicopter/light aircraft.
> 
> Remained a project.


Wow Graeme, that's really interesting. 
What were those 'things' on the lower side meant for? They almost look like floaters.

Kris


----------



## Graeme (Oct 20, 2007)

Civettone said:


> What were those 'things' on the lower side meant for?
> 
> Kris



Absolutely no idea Kris! But the undercarriage reminds me of the Kalinin K-7, which incidentally would fit fine in the imaginary planes above, if it wasn't for the fact that it was actually built! 





I think the designers at Aeroprogress in the mid nineties were on drugs.


----------



## Civettone (Oct 20, 2007)

If it wasn't too expensive it could very well make a good COIN-aircraft 

And it's a beauty!
Kris


----------



## antoni (Oct 20, 2007)

Of course none of them ever existed. They are from National Lampoon about 30 years ago.


----------



## syscom3 (Oct 20, 2007)

antoni said:


> Of course none of them ever existed. They are from National Lampoon about 30 years ago.



Actually, They're from a Playboy issue from 1968 or so.


----------



## DBII (Oct 20, 2007)

I have seen a photo where the Army put the nose section of a B17 onto a 
B24 in attempts to give to crew more room. The plane was flown but not very stable. It is strange looking.

DBII


----------



## Njaco (Oct 20, 2007)

The one that clinched it was KLEINEFEUERWERKSWAFFE. Baby Fire Factory Weapon?


----------



## pbfoot (Oct 20, 2007)

syscom3 said:


> Actually, They're from a Playboy issue from 1968 or so.


I think it was National Lampoon


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 20, 2007)

"KAKAKA "SHIRLEY" AMPHIBIOUS PEDAL-BOMBER
The originality of Japanese aircraft design was never in question after the Shirley wobbled onto the scene, albeit briefly, in the closing months of the Pacific war. This light (75 lbs.), cheap ($1.49), last-ditch gesture of a desperate Japanese High Command was in fact little more than a bicycle of the air, its propeller turned by pedal power from the pilot. Towed behind a torpedo boat, the Shirley would sooner or later rise and fumble skyward, staying aloft exactly as long as its pilot's stamina held out and his sprocket chain stayed intact. Hopefully, a U.S. ship would soon be sighted; then, braving massive ack-ack fire as well as large birds, the fanatic suicide candidate at the controls, or handle bars, aimed toward his quarry and pumped furiously until directly overhead. Then, at the flick of a lever, the under slung wicker basket fell away and hit the deck below-and one rabid dog was disgorged to run amuck and wreak its mad havoc. The ravening animal, it was assumed, would take a few Yanks with it by the time the end came. Ingenious-but not ingenious enough; the dogs proved susceptible to seasickness en route to the target and every known Shirley mission ended in anticlimax with a dazed mutt vomiting among the gobs while a paper airplane slowly sank off the starboard bow. "


Hahahaha, I definitely enjoyed this one. Funny site.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 20, 2007)

What's most interesting is the fact that the person who painted these "airplanes" has a real understanding of the various WWII country's designers. They are actually well thought out in capturing the spirit of the country's best machines. Well done!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> The one that clinched it was KLEINEFEUERWERKSWAFFE. Baby Fire Factory Weapon?



Actually it translates to *Small Fireworks Weapon*.


----------



## Matt308 (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Oct 21, 2007)

I was gonna say that but my little translation book was off. Ich bin ein sheisskopf!


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Oct 22, 2007)

LOL! That Shirley plane has got me laughing! Rabid dogs!!!!


----------



## Aggie08 (Oct 22, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> What's most interesting is the fact that the person who painted these "airplanes" has a real understanding of the various WWII country's designers. They are actually well thought out in capturing the spirit of the country's best machines. Well done!



I noticed that too. A very well done joke!


----------



## 16KJV11 (Oct 23, 2007)

Actually, the DINKEL GX "KLEINEFEUERWERKSWAFFE" looks like something out of a James Bond movie.


----------



## Cdat88 (Oct 24, 2007)

Thanks for the laugh! The HARLEY-FAIRFAX K-55 AIR-PAL TRAINER was one of my favorite...flight by committee!!


----------

